# איך מבדילים בין זכר לנקבה?



## תומר1117 (4/2/10)

איך מבדילים בין זכר לנקבה?


----------



## JM222 (4/2/10)

אם קטנצ'יק- קשה ובכל זאת כמה כללים 
אם יש שלושה צבעים, בד"כ שחור ג'ינג'י לבן, או אפור ג'ינג'י לבן- -קוראים לזה טריקולור- - - ורק נקבה יכולה לבוא בשלושה צבעים. כנ"ל טורטיצ'לי - שזה שחור עם "ליכלוך" ג'ינג'י . רק נקבות. כשהייתי קטנה ולא ידעתי כלום על חתולות טורטיצ'ליות (הן נורא חכמות) - הייתי קוראת לכל טורטית שראיתי "מיכוערת"... בהזדמנות זו: מחילה מכן, טורטיות מקסימות. הייתי בת 6 ולא ידעתי.... אם הצבע הוא ג'ינג'י מלא - 80% שזה זכר. וגם אם ג'ינג'י - לבן. אבל יש יותר נקבות ג'ינג'י לבן מאשר ג'ינג'יות מלאות לגמרי. להבדיל ג'ינג'י מצבע שנקרא אפרסק. זה מעין גוון של חול. ג'ינג'י בהיר כזה. בצבע הזה יש גם נקבות. אולי פחות מזכרים, אבל יש. ועכשיו להבדל המהותי החד משמעי: פתחי הצרכים. אצל זכרים - הפתחים רחוקים זה מזה. כלומר הפיפי והטוסיק. אצל נקבות - יותר קרובים. מי שמנוסה - יודע לראות בפתח של הפיפי אשכים קטנטנים כשזה זכר. ולפעמים אצל נקבות יש מעין "ציור" של פרווה שמקיף את הפתח הזה, בעיקר אצל מנומרות... והכי טוב - לשאול וטרינר!!! למרות שכבר נתקלתי בהרבה וטרינרים שידעו לקבוע את מין החתול בחודש וחצי הראשונים הרבה פחות טוב ממני....


----------



## תומר1117 (4/2/10)

תודה..לא ידעתי שזה הולך לפי צבעים 
היתה לי חתולה ג'ינג'ית לגמרי, נקבה.


----------



## dimitrygo (4/2/10)

הינה  http://www.vetmed.wsu.edu/clientED/kittengender.aspx


----------



## תומר1117 (4/2/10)

תודה!../images/Emo13.gif


----------



## smiri (5/2/10)

איזה מנהל סוטה!!../images/Emo196.gif 
חחח בצחוק כמובן!


----------

